# CLOSED until further notice ):



## roroselle (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome to my revamped Art Corner Shop! I will be doing commissions~
If you are interested please keep reading on and enjoy the art \(^.^)/
It took me a long time to put this thread together haha lotsa effort to organize
So thanks for stopping by and looking <3 i appreciate it!






-Fill out commission forms correctly if you'd like to order-

-Please have patience and respect, pieces may take from 1 day to weeks-

-Please always credit me for my artwork; my DA and TBT username is the same-

-If you are not satisfied please PM me and we can work something out-

-Please give constructive criticism rather than rude remarks or comments-

-One style order at a time, if you want another style please wait for another slot-

-Please pay the amount due at time of acceptance-

-If I am closed and you order sorry but I will ignore it..-

-Use the Navigation below to quickly go to different sections-

























​


----------



## roroselle (Feb 3, 2015)

Color, shaded, and highlighted chibi of your character.





*Examples* 




in spoiler




Spoiler:  
















*Prices*





Base Price (single): 150 tbt
Additional character: 75 tbt
* additional character can be separate 
or it could be a couple drawing
Sketch: 100 tbt

​


----------



## roroselle (Feb 3, 2015)

Small, colored, shaded, and highlighted chibi of your character.
Difference from a regular chibi it is smaller and has limited poses.
Hands and feet aren't as detailed but still super cute~
my personal favorite style to draw!




*Examples* 




in spoiler




Spoiler:  






















*Prices*





Base Price (single): 100 tbt
Additional character: 50 tbt
* additional character can be separate 
or it could be a couple drawing
Sketch: 75 tbt​


----------



## roroselle (Feb 3, 2015)

Colored, minimal shading and highlight, tiny chibi of your character.
It's not a pixel! I just draw a tiny chibi version
It might not be as detailed but it's still cute~ haha
I usually like to make them blink!

_Blinking Speed Options:_
1. Fast--fast blinking on a loop
2. Slow--slow blinking on a loop
3. Fast to slow--2 fast blinks, 1 slow blink on a loop
4. Slow to fast--2 slow blinks, 1 fast blink on a loop




*Examples* 




in spoiler




Spoiler:  






















*Prices*





Base Price (animated): 50 tbt
Additional character: 25 tbt
* additional character can be separate 
or it could be a couple drawing
Non-animated: 40 tbt
​


----------



## roroselle (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll turn your character into a rag doll!
Colored, shaded, and highlighted rag doll version of your character.
You're able to choose out of 3 positions and also the button color.

_Position Options:_
1. Standing
2. Sitting sideways
3. Sitting with arms in front and legs going outwards




*Examples* 




in spoiler




Spoiler:  




















*Prices*





Base Price (single): 150 tbt
Additional character: 75 tbt
* additional character can be separate 
or it could be a couple drawing
Sketch: 100 tbt
​


----------



## roroselle (Feb 3, 2015)

n/a




*Examples* 




in spoiler




Spoiler:  



n/a


----------



## roroselle (Feb 3, 2015)

1. Amilee
Progress: 100% 



Spoiler:  






Amilee said:


> USERNAME: Amilee
> REFERENCE:
> 
> 
> ...





2. Pnixie
Progress: 100%


Spoiler:  






Pnixie said:


> Hi ! I'd like a slot, please
> 
> 
> 
> ...





3. LeilaChan
Progress: 100%


Spoiler:  






LeilaChan said:


> USERNAME: LeilaChan
> REFERENCE: View attachment 84876
> GENDER: Female
> PERSONALITY: Bubbly, outgoing, funny, friendly, jolly.
> ...







Side Projects:

TBTF
1. Hyperpesta - 3 art pieces for art auction
Progress: 2/3 done

2. xsophiex - ACNL town sig; mayor + 10 Villagers
Progress: 100%

DeviantArt
1. photondebugger - comic line and color art
Progress: 10%​


----------



## roroselle (Feb 4, 2015)

Please use these forms for the style you are choosing!
Copy and paste this to order, please try to answer every question








```
[PLAIN][img]http://i.imgur.com/UQabuRp.png[/img]
USERNAME: 
REFERENCE:
GENDER:
PERSONALITY:
COLOR SCHEME: (if applicable)
ITEM: (what do you want your character to hold)
ADDITIONAL NOTES:[/PLAIN]
```









```
[PLAIN][img]http://i.imgur.com/xnCz58o.png[/img]
USERNAME: 
REFERENCE:
GENDER:
PERSONALITY:
COLOR SCHEME: (if applicable)
ITEM: (what do you want your character to hold)
ADDITIONAL NOTES:[/PLAIN]
```









```
[PLAIN][img]http://i.imgur.com/Rx9jFSS.png[/img]
USERNAME: 
ADOPTABLE NAME:
PSD file or LIP file or NONE:
EMAIL (for the file): (if you'd like to keep this private PM me)[/PLAIN]
```









```
[PLAIN][img]http://i.imgur.com/6m6KY9i.png[/img]
USERNAME: 
REFERENCE:
GENDER:
PERSONALITY:
BLINKING SPEED:
ITEM: (what do you want your character to hold)
ADDITIONAL NOTES:[/PLAIN]
```









```
[PLAIN][img]http://i.imgur.com/1zxdBwW.png[/img]
USERNAME: 
REFERENCE:
GENDER:
PERSONALITY:
EYE BUTTON COLOR:
POSITION: (check options)
ADDITIONAL NOTES:[/PLAIN]
```









```
[PLAIN][img]http://i.imgur.com/BLOvDNn.png[/img]
USERNAME: 
REFERENCE:
COLORED: (5 tbt)
ADDITIONAL NOTES:
[/PLAIN]
```


----------



## roroselle (Feb 4, 2015)

2/5/15--edited posts for grand opening
2/6/15--final post editing, GRAND OPENING!
2/7/15--changed chibi, small chibi and tiny chibi prices
2/11/15--added adoptables
2/14/15--moved adoptables to separate thread​


----------



## roroselle (Feb 4, 2015)

For *LeilaChan*
click spoiler




Spoiler:  






















Spoiler: Previous pick-ups



For *Pnixie*





For *Amilee* 









For *Keitara*





For *Pokemanz*





for *Amilee*





for *MC4Pros*





for *Illyana*





For *snapdragon*





For *jupisan*





For *emmatheweirdo*


----------



## roroselle (Feb 5, 2015)

Finally...





Feel free to post or to order :3 
View first page of thread for more details!


----------



## roroselle (Feb 5, 2015)

bump...
 before i do hw T.T


----------



## roroselle (Feb 6, 2015)

booty bump


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

*USERNAME:* emmatheweirdo
*REFERENCE:* {x}
*GENDER:* venice is female, darby is male
*PERSONALITY:* read mini bios and back story on ref link c:
*EYE BUTTON COLOR:* just like their eye color, so venice - deep purple and darby - golden yellow
*POSITION:* sitting with legs spread out and hands in front (can darby be smaller and in front of venice? like between her legs lol)
*ADDITIONAL NOTES:* Thank you so much! These rag dolls are suuuuper cute, A+++ <333


----------



## roroselle (Feb 6, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> *USERNAME:* emmatheweirdo
> *REFERENCE:* {x}
> *GENDER:* venice is female, darby is male
> *PERSONALITY:* read mini bios and back story on ref link c:
> ...



thanks :3 accepting!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

i forgot to add the link lol cx i'll edit and then send the tbt


----------



## roroselle (Feb 6, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> i forgot to add the link lol cx i'll edit and then send the tbt



hahah i noticed after i copied it for the slots (x
okiee i received it, thanks bby :3


----------



## roroselle (Feb 6, 2015)

*currently FIXING art piece*​


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

roroselle said:


> *emmatheweirdo:*
> i hope you like it~ i was having a hard time
> with the poses but i hope its okay T.T
> your characters are too cute<3
> thanks for ordering ♪♫



it's super cute omg   
i was kinda hoping he would be smaller though so you could see her face too cx lol


----------



## roroselle (Feb 6, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> it's super cute omg
> i was kinda hoping he would be smaller though so you could see her face too cx lol



Yeah I'll make him smaller and make her face be shown!
Sorry about that >.<


----------



## roroselle (Feb 7, 2015)

UPDATE: I lowered the chibi prices


----------



## roroselle (Feb 11, 2015)

tried my best to fix.. i hope you like it..

For *emmatheweirdo*


----------



## roroselle (Feb 11, 2015)

bump~ lowered prices and added widdle adoptables


----------



## jupisan (Feb 11, 2015)

USERNAME: jupisan
REFERENCE: 



Spoiler










GENDER: Female
PERSONALITY:  shes a cute witch
COLOR SCHEME: (if applicable) dont understand 
ITEM: a wand
ADDITIONAL NOTES: its a fantasy life character. can you make her hat ravenclaw colors.


----------



## roroselle (Feb 11, 2015)

jupisan said:


> USERNAME: jupisan
> REFERENCE:
> 
> 
> ...



hi thanks for ordering~ but for which style? you didn't copy and paste the image that was part of the form haha


----------



## jupisan (Feb 11, 2015)

roroselle said:


> hi thanks for ordering~ but for which style? you didn't copy and paste the image that was part of the form haha


Opps sorry its for the Chibi slot


----------



## EmmaFrost (Feb 11, 2015)

USERNAME: Illyana
REFERENCE: [x]
GENDER: Female
PERSONALITY: Shy, awkward
EYE BUTTON COLOR: Black
POSITION: (check options) Sitting with arms in front and legs going outward
ADDITIONAL NOTES: Please let me know if you accept and I'll pay right away!


----------



## roroselle (Feb 11, 2015)

jupisan said:


> Opps sorry its for the Chibi slot





Illyana said:


> USERNAME: Illyana
> REFERENCE: [x]
> GENDER: Female
> PERSONALITY: Shy, awkward
> ...



Accepting both~~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 12, 2015)

roroselle said:


> tried my best to fix.. i hope you like it..
> 
> For *emmatheweirdo*



suuuuuuper cute!! tysm <333


----------



## roroselle (Feb 12, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> suuuuuuper cute!! tysm <333



im glad you like :3 youre welcome~






For *jupisan*


----------



## roroselle (Feb 13, 2015)

booty bump


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello! I'd like to place an order please 





*USERNAME*: snapdragon
*REFERENCE*: {x} and this hair {x}
*GENDER*: female
*PERSONALITY*: kind, happy and smiley! 
*BLINKING SPEED*: non-animated please
*ITEM*: (what do you want your character to hold) a pink bunny balloon!
*ADDITIONAL NOTES*: additional character, Pashmina! can she be holding a purple bunny balloon?

Thank you!


----------



## roroselle (Feb 13, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Hello! I'd like to place an order please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Accepting 
That'll be 65 tbt~


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 13, 2015)

roroselle said:


> Accepting
> That'll be 65 tbt~



YAY thank you :3 just sent the TBT!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 13, 2015)

USERNAME: MC4pros
REFERENCE: http://i.imgur.com/hkL3ei3.png
GENDER: Female 
PERSONALITY: Peppy, clueless
EYE BUTTON COLOR: turquoise
POSITION: (check options) position 3
ADDITIONAL NOTES:
Thanks!~ cx


----------



## roroselle (Feb 13, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> USERNAME: MC4pros
> REFERENCE: http://i.imgur.com/hkL3ei3.png
> GENDER: Female
> PERSONALITY: Peppy, clueless
> ...



accepting <3


----------



## roroselle (Feb 15, 2015)

For *snapdragon*


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 15, 2015)

roroselle said:


> For *snapdragon*



OMG! That was so fast and it's SO VERY CUTE! Thank you so much roroselle!   

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love it


----------



## roroselle (Feb 15, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> OMG! That was so fast and it's SO VERY CUTE! Thank you so much roroselle!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I love it



Aww I'm really glad you love it <3
You're welcome~~


----------



## roroselle (Feb 17, 2015)

for *Illyana*


----------



## roroselle (Feb 18, 2015)

bumpity


----------



## roroselle (Feb 19, 2015)

for *MC4Pros*
she's a cute OC~~


----------



## Amilee (Feb 19, 2015)

i love your art! doyou know when your slots are open again?


----------



## roroselle (Feb 19, 2015)

Amilee said:


> i love your art! doyou know when your slots are open again?



thank you~~ very soon! my midterms are done after this week c: so probably it'll open again on sunday :3


----------



## roroselle (Feb 20, 2015)

Bump for pick ups~


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

I LOVE my rag doll! <3 THANK YOU~!


----------



## roroselle (Feb 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I LOVE my rag doll! <3 THANK YOU~!



glad you love it<3
no problemo~~


----------



## roroselle (Feb 21, 2015)

Before I reopen slots tomorrow I'll do free anime-style sketches!
These sketches are NOT colored however if you want it colored it's 5 tbt 
but if you just want a sketch then it's free~
Coloring will only be flat color. View examples below!




*Examples* 




in spoiler




Spoiler:  



FREE sketch:




5 tbt Sketch with Flat Color:








- - - Post Merge - - -






```
[PLAIN][img]http://i.imgur.com/BLOvDNn.png[/img]
USERNAME: 
REFERENCE:
COLORED: (5 tbt)
ADDITIONAL NOTES:
[/PLAIN]
```


----------



## Amilee (Feb 21, 2015)

USERNAME: Amilee
REFERENCE: 
COLORED: yes pls~ 
ADDITIONAL NOTES: i hope i read it right haha thank you so much c:


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 21, 2015)

USERNAME: Pokemanz
REFERENCE:


Spoiler: Refff










COLORED: (5 tbt) Please!
ADDITIONAL NOTES: Roro's freebs are best freebs tbh thanks so much <3


----------



## roroselle (Feb 21, 2015)

Amilee said:


> USERNAME: Amilee
> REFERENCE: View attachment 84777
> COLORED: yes pls~
> ADDITIONAL NOTES: i hope i read it right haha thank you so much c:





Pokemanz said:


> USERNAME: Pokemanz
> REFERENCE:
> 
> 
> ...



accepting both~

@Pokemanz too sweet~~ xo


----------



## Keitara (Feb 21, 2015)

USERNAME: Keitara
REFERENCE:  
COLORED: (5 tbt) yes
ADDITIONAL NOTES: the girl on the pic please! ;v;

Thank you!


----------



## roroselle (Feb 21, 2015)

Keitara said:


> USERNAME: Keitara
> REFERENCE: View attachment 84778
> COLORED: (5 tbt) yes
> ADDITIONAL NOTES: the girl on the pic please! ;v;
> ...



do you have a full body pic of her? c:






*for Amilee*


----------



## Amilee (Feb 21, 2015)

yay thank you  i love your art c: 
i hope i get a slot tomorrow :3


----------



## Keitara (Feb 21, 2015)

roroselle said:


> do you have a full body pic of her? c:
> 
> ​




Ah sorry, I unfortunately don't have full body pic... but it's not very complicated, the blue dress reaches her knees and she wears grey stockings. The black cape and her hair reaches her butt DX
It doesn't have to be super accurate. I often change the details of clothes anyway.
Is this okay? 'o' 
Sorry for being troublesome.


----------



## roroselle (Feb 21, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Ah sorry, I unfortunately don't have full body pic... but it's not very complicated, the blue dress reaches her knees and she wears grey stockings. The black cape and her hair reaches her butt DX
> It doesn't have to be super accurate. I often change the details of clothes anyway.
> Is this okay? 'o'
> Sorry for being troublesome.



No problem at all
I just didn't wanna mess her up :3
Accepting!!


@Amilee, Aww I'm flattered!! <3


----------



## roroselle (Feb 21, 2015)

For *Pokemanz*
I realized I'm not very good at drawing males haha but I tried!! I hope you like it<3


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 21, 2015)

roroselle said:


> For *Pokemanz*
> I realized I'm not very good at drawing males haha but I tried!! I hope you like it<3



Ahhh what are you talking about he looks AMAZING! ;w;
Thanks sooo much! <33


----------



## roroselle (Feb 21, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Ahhh what are you talking about he looks AMAZING! ;w;
> Thanks sooo much! <33



Ah I'm glad you like ^.^ np~~


----------



## Amilee (Feb 21, 2015)

could i like reserve a spot or something like that? c: cause i am really afraid i dont get one because of our timezones qq
its already sunday over here :,D i just have a great idea for my acnl characters and i am excited for it haha sorry~


----------



## roroselle (Feb 21, 2015)

Amilee said:


> could i like reserve a spot or something like that? c: cause i am really afraid i dont get one because of our timezones qq
> its already sunday over here :,D i just have a great idea for my acnl characters and i am excited for it haha sorry~



Aww! This flatters me so much so of course you can reserve a spot! Haha  I'll reserve one for you rn and just post your order whenever


----------



## Amilee (Feb 21, 2015)

thank you so much <3 i just have to take some IG screenshots and then i will place my order :3


----------



## Amilee (Feb 21, 2015)

USERNAME: Amilee
REFERENCE: 



Spoiler



 


GENDER: Female
PERSONALITY: she is like a peppy villager  very outgoing and always happy
EYE BUTTON COLOR: light brown
POSITION: (check options) 2
ADDITIONAL NOTES: could you give her this plushie beside her (x) ? maybe it is lying on the floor and is holding her hand c: and i want an additional character but seperated pls c: (see below)

REFERENCE: 



Spoiler



  


GENDER: male
PERSONALITY:  he is basically like a cranky villager haha. like mean first but he can be very sweet  
EYE BUTTON COLOR: dark blue
POSITION: (check options) 3
ADDITIONAL NOTES: could you make his hair somehow like this (x) ? and that he has also a plushie (x) maybe sitting on/looking over his shoulder? :3 
the plushies can be small and i will pay extra for them :3  if you cant do them its fine too c: 
if you need any more qr codes or pics just tell me! uff i hope i didnt forget anything haha

thank you~


----------



## roroselle (Feb 22, 2015)

For *Keitara*


----------



## Pnixie (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi ! I'd like a slot, please 





USERNAME: Pnixie
REFERENCE: X
GENDER: F
PERSONALITY: Always laughing, she loves butterflies and walking on the beach
COLOR SCHEME: idk what it's mean
ITEM: /
ADDITIONAL NOTES: She is barefoot


----------



## roroselle (Feb 22, 2015)

Pnixie said:


> Hi ! I'd like a slot, please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



accepting~


----------



## Keitara (Feb 22, 2015)

roroselle said:


> For *Keitara*




WAHHHH She looks gorgeous!! Thanks so much!! ;v; I love that cape and the frizzy hair!


----------



## Amilee (Feb 22, 2015)

is my order okay? :s and how much will it cost?


----------



## LeilaChan (Feb 22, 2015)

USERNAME: LeilaChan
REFERENCE: 
GENDER: Female
PERSONALITY: Bubbly, outgoing, funny, friendly, jolly.
BLINKING SPEED: Fast to Slow, (2 Fast then 1 Slow on loop)
ITEM: Ice cream

Thanks is this 50tbt if I'm not mistaken :3


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 22, 2015)

USERNAME: Pokemanz
REFERENCE:


Spoiler: Refff







you remember him lol​


GENDER: Male
PERSONALITY: Outgoing and ambitious, got a lotta dreams yo
EYE BUTTON COLOR: Black
POSITION: Sitting with arms in front and legs going outwards
ADDITIONAL NOTES: Could he be holding a little light grey wolf in his arms or maybe sitting in his lap? No idea if that could work lol but I thought I'd ask cuz that would be cuuuute
Also if spiky hair is too much of a pain it could be messy short hair ^-^
Let me know if you have any other questions :3

I believe it would be 220 TBT if you do both?
Thanks <3


----------



## roroselle (Feb 22, 2015)

Amilee said:


> is my order okay? :s and how much will it cost?



your order is all good! It'll be total of 230 TBT



LeilaChan said:


> USERNAME: LeilaChan
> REFERENCE: View attachment 84876
> GENDER: Female
> PERSONALITY: Bubbly, outgoing, funny, friendly, jolly.
> ...



Yes 50 TBT  accepting!




Pokemanz said:


> USERNAME: Pokemanz
> REFERENCE:
> 
> 
> ...



Leila just got the last slot I'll put you on the wait list


----------



## LeilaChan (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm sending the bells now


----------



## Amilee (Feb 22, 2015)

yay thank you  i sent you the TBT


----------



## Pnixie (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you ! I'll send you TBT tomorrow because I'm on mobile it's not really convinient


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 22, 2015)

roroselle said:


> Leila just got the last slot I'll put you on the wait list



Alright, thanks!


----------



## Pnixie (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey ! I've just send you the TBT


----------



## roroselle (Feb 26, 2015)

For *Amilee* (1/2)
click spoiler




Spoiler:


----------



## Amilee (Feb 26, 2015)

omg she is sooo cute! *-* thank you so much! i love it <3


----------



## roroselle (Feb 26, 2015)

Amilee said:


> omg she is sooo cute! *-* thank you so much! i love it <3



glad you love it :3
yw~
 second one will be done today or tomorrow c:







For *Pnixie*
click spoiler




Spoiler:


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 27, 2015)

Bump: Saving for when slots open up ^.^


----------



## roroselle (Mar 1, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Bump: Saving for when slots open up ^.^



:3

---

commissions update:
will be getting them done shortly.. school caught up to me and i'm CONSUMED in papers and presentations for this midterm MONTH lol T.T


----------



## roroselle (Mar 2, 2015)

For *Pnixie*
hope you like :3
click spoiler




Spoiler:  




















For *Amilee*
pls lemme know if you want any changes done!
hope you like :3
click spoiler




Spoiler:


----------



## Amilee (Mar 2, 2015)

awww he is super cute  i have just one question, could you give him black hair? c: that would be great!
thank you so much! he looks awesome


----------



## roroselle (Mar 2, 2015)

Amilee said:


> awww he is super cute  i have just one question, could you give him black hair? c: that would be great!
> thank you so much! he looks awesome



okie dokie~~ sorry bout that!

- - - Post Merge - - -

For *Amilee*
is this better? :3
click spoiler




Spoiler:


----------



## Amilee (Mar 2, 2015)

roroselle said:


> okie dokie~~ sorry bout that!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



awww yes  thank you so much


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 4, 2015)

roroselle said:


> For *Pnixie*
> click spoiler
> 
> 
> ...



She is adorable ! Thank you very much for drawing her, I love it


----------



## roroselle (Mar 5, 2015)

For *LeilaChan*
hope you like it :3
click spoiler




Spoiler:  




















- - - Post Merge - - -



Pnixie said:


> She is adorable ! Thank you very much for drawing her, I love it



yw~~ glad you love it :3


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 5, 2015)

Omg thanks I love it <3c:


----------



## roroselle (Mar 5, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> Omg thanks I love it <3c:



yay im glad <3


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 5, 2015)

roroselle said:


> :3
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Oh no ! T_T

Good luck with school! :>


----------

